# At The Closing Of The Year - Happy New Year, HauntForum!



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Well the last of the holidays are over, everything is cleaned up and packed away for another year.

The old year is coming to a close and we reflect back on all that it brought into our lives. The new year is waiting in the wings, and we wonder what it will bring.

To all my family and friends, thank you for all the love and support you gave me during this most sad and stress filled year.

My hopes for all of us in the coming year...
More joy than sorrow
More laughter than tears
More good health than ill
More good surprises than bad
More love than hate








Evil Queen


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

*Happy New Year, HauntForum!*

Wishing a happy, healthy, and successful new year to all!

Bring it on, 2011!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

May all our Haunt Forum friends have a Happy, Healthy and Safe 2011.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Love that pic Spooky1!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well this new year cant be much worse than last year that is a good thing for sure I got my lottery tickets handy this will help the new year if I win hahahahaha


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Happy New Year, people!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice vid Haunti,

Another year gone so quickly. Maybe I should watch the days a little more closely this time. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*Happy New Year*

I wish everyone a Happy New Year and may you have all the Blessing that the new year will bring Hugs to all Blinky


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy & Healthy 2011!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my resolutions:
to laugh more often
don't get pissed off so easily
get back the gym
and to create my first big prop


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy New Year 1/1/11!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy New Year, and remember- 
Life is uncertain. Eat dessert first!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy New Year!


----------

